# Black Bean Salsa



## Raine (Jul 8, 2005)

Black Bean Salsa

 8  Servings

1 16 oz. can black beans, drained
1 16 oz. can corn, drained
1/2 cup red onions, chopped
1/2 cup green onions, chopped
1 tablespoon cumin seeds
1 tomato, chopped
1/4 cup jalapenos, chopped
2 cloves fresh garlic bulbs, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons lime juice
1/2 cup cilantro, snipped(chopped)

 salt and pepper, to taste

Mix, serve immediately or refrigerate 2 to 3 hours.Serve with Tortilla Chips
(best when eaten the same day)


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Raine,

I'm going to send this one to my mom, she loves a store bought salsa which is very, very similar. But I'm sure this one is better!

(p.s. - you always post such wonderful recipes!!!)


----------

